
Show HN: Test coverage app for Salesforce.com - xauronx
http://www.apexlabs.co/
======
xauronx
One of the creators here. We made this app for iPhone and iPad to help with
the painful process of test coverage in SFDC. We've had it priced at $3.99 and
haven't seen any movement, so we made it free for everyone to download and
give us feedback!

